# Actovigen .... what is this?



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

i read Saiz got popped with this, is it the "new/old EPO" ?..... recycled??
b0nk

//edit: this whole "Spanish Thing" just floors me ... well the whole doping thing does really, but this one is so far over the top ... the magnitude of it all ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

A blood booster, sometime's referred to as "one day epo".


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Well it was the stuff US Postal got caught getting rid of (along with empty used needles, etc) in dumpsters away from their team hotel at the TdF a few years ago. They at first denied it, then said they were using it for a soigneur or mechanic who had circulation problems due to diabetes (wink, wink). IIRC, it's a topical cream that supposedly increases circulation and/or promotes new capillary growth but was only approved in a few countries (in northern Europe?) because it wasn't effective.

Google mostly brings it up in relation to the doping stories in cycling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

AJL said:


> A blood booster, sometime's referred to as "one day epo".


Guess I heard wrong...


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Well it was the stuff US Postal got caught getting rid of (along with empty used needles, etc) in dumpsters away from their team hotel at the TdF a few years ago. They at first denied it, then said they were using it for a soigneur or mechanic who had circulation problems due to diabetes (wink, wink). IIRC, *it's a topical cream *that supposedly increases circulation and/or promotes new capillary growth but was only approved in a few countries (in northern Europe?) because it wasn't effective.
> 
> Google mostly brings it up in relation to the doping stories in cycling.


hey DB,
Was it that "secret chamois cream" that Lance used ??? 
b0nk


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bonkmiester said:


> hey DB,
> Was it that "secret chamois cream" that Lance used ???
> b0nk


No that was the corticosteroid cream that he was lathering on so thick that it tripped a positive test. Of course that was when they let them back date prescriptions so he just got the team doc to write one. Nevermind this is the old trick Gaumont talked about riders using to cover for Kenacort injections to explain why the drug tests turn up amounts of corticosteroids in the riders.


----------



## surftel (Apr 18, 2005)

When Postal got caught with Actovigen they said it was for one of their staff that was Diabetic.....Julian DeVries the head mechanic

But it really wasn't Julian's, He was presured into saying this. Said Julian "I signed a declaration under oath affirming that the Actovegin was mine. I did it because Armstrong and Bill Stapleton (Lance's agent) requested it ".


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

surftel said:


> When Postal got caught with Actovigen they said it was for one of their staff that was Diabetic.....Julian DeVries the head mechanic
> 
> But it really wasn't Julian's, He was presured into saying this. Said Julian "I signed a declaration under oath affirming that the Actovegin was mine. I did it because Armstrong and Bill Stapleton (Lance's agent) requested it ".



can you please cite this quote's original publication source?


----------



## surftel (Apr 18, 2005)

it is from the SCA lawsuit


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

A little more from the SCA Lawsuit... (deposition of mechanic Julian DeVries)

Q. In your service as a mechanic for the USPS, did you ever observe Lance Armstrong engage in any prohibited conduct including, but not limited to, the use of any performance enhancing substance ("PES")? 

A. No. 

Q. Did you ever observe any member of the USPS team use PES? 

A. No. 

Q. Did you ever assist in the procurement, transportation or disposal of any PES for the USPS or any member of the team? 

A. No. 

Q. Were you ever told by any member, coach, trainer or director of the USPS that any PES had been used by any USPS team member? 

A. No. 

Q. Did you tell Greg LeMond that you had attended a training camp in the Pyrenees with Kevin Livingston, Tyler Hamilton, Lance Armstrong and Dr. Ferrari where they were using large amounts of drugs which were new, out of the system in 48 hours and could never be detected? 

A. No, I did not. While I attended some training camps, I have never met a Dr. Ferrari. In fact, if you put 100 people in front of me I could not recognize him. 

Q. Did you tell Kathy LeMond that Lance Armstrong had a positive drug test in 1999 for cortisone? 

A. I may have mentioned that, I do not recall. However, that was reported in the newspapers, so it was no secret. I was told that it resulted from a cortisone cream used to treat saddle-sores, which are common among professional cyclists. 

Q. Did you tell Kathy LeMond that the team security back-dated prescription for the cortisone? 

A. No. 

Q. Did you tell Kathy LeMond that the UCI and/or the President of the UCI was paid $500,000 to keep quiet about the 1999 positive? 

A. No. I am a bicycle mechanic and I would have no knowledge or information regarding such things, anyway. 

Q. Did you tell Greg LeMond in April, 2001 that a French investigation dealing with the 2000 Tour de France was dismissed because you signed a false or fraudulent affidavit? 

A. No. 

Q. Did Lance Armstrong or Bill Stapleton request you to sign a false affidavit in connection with that investigation? 

A. No. 

Q. Did you tell Greg LeMond or Kathy LeMond that the USPS team had refrigerators ("frigos") on the bus for the purpose of keeping prohibited performance enhancing drugs refrigerated? 

A. No. 

Q. Did you tell Emma O'Reilly that you transported drugs to members of the USPS team via a hollowed-out heel on your clogs? 

A. No. Furthermore, I do not wear or own a pair of clogs. 

Q. Did you, at a dinner in Perne la Fontaine, in July 2000, with Vera, Stephan, Dean Brewer, Jorge Jasson and the LeMond's and their children present, tell those at dinner about a three-week training camp where the riders, including Lance, were on IVs doing drugs and experimenting with a drug that's undetectable and out of the system in 48 hours? 

A. No. I recall going to dinner the night after the reunion and that my wife and son were there. However, there was no conversation about PES by USPS or anyone else. I would never discuss any such topic at a dinner with my family or children. 

Q. Did you, at the 10-year reunion in July, 2000 tell Greg or Kathy Lemond about any PES use by the USPS team or its members? 

A. No.


----------

